# setup help



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

For that board I would throw some Union Forces on there. The boots is up to fit and feel when you try them on so I can't speak for that. Have fun that is gonna be a sweet ride.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

not sure if this would help but i sport some nitro slants and they are pretty sold. its on the stiffer side though. quality is good. don't know much about the other brands but i've read and hear the northwave is good and something to consider.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Coog said:


> For that board I would throw some Union Forces on there. The boots is up to fit and feel when you try them on so I can't speak for that. Have fun that is gonna be a sweet ride.



thanks
but I discovered there are different Union "Force" models, and wasn't able to understand the differences. When people say "union force" do they mean the basic bindings or not?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

lorcar said:


> thanks
> but I discovered there are different Union "Force" models, and wasn't able to understand the differences. When people say "union force" do they mean the basic bindings or not?


2009 - 2010 Snowboard Binding Line Overview | UNION BINDING COMPANY 2009 2010

it seems the Union Force MC have a more shaped toestrap, while in the basic Force is the more traditional. Does it work just in one position?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Make sure to try the boots with the bindings to make sure they interface well together. Sometimes a boot will feel terrific, but once you strap in pressure points can be created by the binding, or straps won't fit quite right even after adjusting due to the boot profile.


----------

